# Show Me Your Dumbo Kids!



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I just love dumbos. I only have one, and he lets me play with his ears. They're so soft and round. Don't tell my other kids, but as far as cuteness goes I think he's the most adorable. Those ears are just too much cuteness! He always looks so innocent and childlike, it's impossible to stay mad at him for long.


----------



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

This is my little boy hopper


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

ratty213 said:


> This is my little boy hopper


Aw he's so little so the ears look even bigger! I love it


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

View attachment 169842
View attachment 169850
View attachment 169858
View attachment 169866
View attachment 169874

Isis, Freyja and Odin


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are my rats! I have 2 more as well. The grey one is Feather and the cream one is Faery


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Ratsaremylife, how do you take such awesome pictures?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Ratsaremylife, how do you take such awesome pictures?


 Oh thanks but my sister took them. She is a photographer and took some professional pics for me. Older rats are harder though. She has a cannon rebel I believe. Extremely expensive camera.


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

I have my Milo, he's such a doll <3


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

They are all so stinkin cute. Love my babies but if I ever find a dumbo available I'll be first in line to get it. Shhh don't tell the boyfriend we may have more than 2 rats!


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So I was told that my boys were dumbo's but seeing this thread I'm not so sure. Hmmm...


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's my dumbo PEW Toby.


----------



## Crittermom (Aug 12, 2014)

My lily


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

rudecrudetattooedfatgirl said:


> So I was told that my boys were dumbo's but seeing this thread I'm not so sure. Hmmm...


Your rat Binky isn't a dumbo, he's a top eared. You got him from Petco right? I'm not as familiar with Petco, but I know that Petsmarts sometimes will intentionally sell top eared rats as "dumbos" even if they aren't. Maybe Petco is the same?


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh man, I absolutely adore dumbos. I just love their giant ears. These pictures are definitely making me want one!


----------



## Fawnballet (Aug 10, 2014)

here's baby (which is what i'm calling her until i can think of another name, heh! any ideas?), hiding behind my other girl sugar :^ )


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I've got 4 baby dumbo girls who are 12 weeks old. 

This is Anya- http://flic.kr/p/ouxhdV

Buffy- http://flic.kr/p/ouxBaw

Willow- http://flic.kr/p/oM1eGW

Cordelia- http://flic.kr/p/oLLasa


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

my critter is a hairless dumbo


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Four out of my six have been dumbo's not on purpose though. 
My current two dumbo's


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I need some of these ears in my life.


----------



## LuvDaRats (May 26, 2013)

This is B.B. and Lucy, some of our past rescues with dumbo ears. We don't get many in but this was a memorable case for us either way as these very sweet elderly ladies were sure lucky we were able to give them a forever retirement home and will forever be missed.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

This is our Darjeeling Tea, when we got her a couple weeks ago...she is a lot bigger now... (Think tennis ball) so we may have tiny dumbo babies in a little while. XD (no idea how dumbo ears work genetically but their dad was likely dumbo) we got her because she was just to adorable with her big black eyes and big black ears! And we've wanted a dumbo, all our others are top eared. I love our other girls but something about those big ears are just so cute! Bad pic is bad, she is pretty quick.


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

We have two amazing Dumbos 9 month old males - Shadow (dark one) and Possum once grey and white, and now mainly white. Cannot load my photos for some reason, there are some on here, and many hundreds on my phone and laptop....me, besotted.....no!!!!!! lol 
Pip x


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

My favorite ear shots of our baby litter. We kept 1 plus the mama....I have to figure out how to post those on here too!


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

Here are our 3 girls. Mama Emma her daughter Truffle and half sister Mabel












This is Mabel she is 8 1/2 weeks old. We have had her for 2 weeks and are hoping to make it past the 3 week mark with no 'oops! litter'






This is Truffle she is the only baby we kept from Emma's litter. Adorable or what?!?!


----------



## surrounded (May 24, 2012)

Love these pictures, will post mine later this evening.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

This is the first time I am actually posting a pic, not just changing my profile pic.. So bear with me if it doesn't work.. I have a couple of other pics I think turned out OK but this is the best so far. I've been using my phone to snap pics, I really should get out my camera.. She is so quick and never really still. 

Yay! It worked!


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

This is Momo, and she's spoiled... and she knows it!


----------



## taylorfaayee (Sep 21, 2014)

My dumbo babieeeeeessss .


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

My dumbo baby, Hector!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Our new boy Adonis


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

rain and thunder the day i got them before they were separated they are critters brother and sister


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

My new babies Dahlia and Delilah


----------

